# Some Plant Questions



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

http://homehardware.ca/en/rec/index.htm/Plumbing-Electrical/Electrical/Light-Fixtures/Interior/Fluorescent/FXTR-FLR-2X48-32W-SHP-LGT/_/N-2pqfZ67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I3635003?Ntt=48%22+fixture

Would something like that work with plant lights? I am going to use it over my 110g/maybe 55g with some low-med plants (crypt/sword/etc.)

Is there any good Canadian plant sites to order from? I don't feel like paying my ridiculous lfs prices.

Anyone have any recommendations on bulbs? I'd have no idea what I'd be buying.

How do you know what colour they would be? I assume it has to do with where on the spectrum but how do you figure it out?


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

I luke the flora sun bulbs yes that fixture shuld work for plant bulbs. Color wise any plant bulb seems to have a well ballanced spectrum. Idk about canadian plant sites but there are may that ship to your location.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

duster1971 said:


> I luke the flora sun bulbs yes that fixture shuld work for plant bulbs. Color wise any plant bulb seems to have a well ballanced spectrum. Idk about canadian plant sites but there are may that ship to your location.


I just don't want to get home hook it up and have blue lights, done that before..haha

I've seen a lot of american sites but I want to avoid the shipping costs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Place a wanted ad in the classifieds section. Also check out PN aquaria. Personally I would go with low light plants such as Java ferns, Crypts, Hygro etc etc

You can get aquarium plant bulbs for that light fixture at Canadian Tire.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

ksls said:


> Place a wanted ad in the classifieds section. Also check out PN aquaria. Personally I would go with low light plants such as Java ferns, Crypts, Hygro etc etc
> 
> You can get aquarium plant bulbs for that light fixture at Canadian Tire.


Thanks for the heads up. Yeah I plan on going low light.Whats important when it comes to aquarium bulbs? the K level or Watts? How do I know if the bulb I'd buy at Canadian Tire suits aquatic needs?

(yeah im a little plant slow, bare with me..lol)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

MPG said:


> http://homehardware.ca/en/rec/index.htm/Plumbing-Electrical/Electrical/Light-Fixtures/Interior/Fluorescent/FXTR-FLR-2X48-32W-SHP-LGT/_/N-2pqfZ67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I3635003?Ntt=48%22+fixture
> 
> Would something like that work with plant lights? I am going to use it over my 110g/maybe 55g with some low-med plants (crypt/sword/etc.)
> 
> ...


I would use that light over the 55g for low light.

If you use that over the 110, I would buy at least 2, and use super low light plants, like java moss, java ferns, Bolbitis, and crypts.

I don't know of any Canadian plant sources, but you can try aquabid.com, I have seen a few sellers from Canada from time to time on there, and you could also try the buy/sell/trade forum on aquaticplantcentral.

As for bulbs, you want to make sure you buy bulbs between 5500k and 10000k. Plant bulbs are for house plants, and aquarium bulbs are around 3000-4000k I think.

5500k are the bulbs that look darkest(reddish green hue), and the 10000k ones are more bright looking.(bluish hue)

hope that helped


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> http://homehardware.ca/en/rec/index.htm/Plumbing-Electrical/Electrical/Light-Fixtures/Interior/Fluorescent/FXTR-FLR-2X48-32W-SHP-LGT/_/N-2pqfZ67l/Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I3635003?Ntt=48%22+fixture
> 
> Would something like that work with plant lights? I am going to use it over my 110g/maybe 55g with some low-med plants (crypt/sword/etc.)
> 
> ...


I would use that light over the 55g for low light.

If you use that over the 110, I would buy at least 2, and use super low light plants, like java moss, java ferns, Bolbitis, and crypts.

I don't know of any Canadian plant sources, but you can try aquabid.com, I have seen a few sellers from Canada from time to time on there, and you could also try the buy/sell/trade forum on aquaticplantcentral.

As for bulbs, you want to make sure you buy bulbs between 5500k and 10000k. Plant bulbs are for house plants, and aquarium bulbs are around 3000-4000k I think.

5500k are the bulbs that look darkest(reddish green hue), and the 10000k ones are more bright looking.(bluish hue)

hope that helped
[/quote]

Yep that answered pretty much everything, thanks a lot. I'm gonna look around and see what kind of low light plants I can come into. Look doesn't matter too much to me as long as it helps with water conditions and makes the tank not look empty







Gonna do the rhom tank.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have 2 of that same fixture on my 125g. Works pretty well, but I use 2 6500K bulbs and 2 8000k bulbs. Got the 6500K bulbs at hardware store, and the 8000K bulbs from bigalsonline.com. The 8000K bulbs are a bit pinkish but the 6500K bulbs balance them out well.


----------

